# EOS 6D maintenance



## abik (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Guys

i am having the 6D and for now its quite new. i wonder if there are any routine actions to perform in order to keep the camera fit for use. (maintenance i.e cleaning etc)

Camera is mainly in sterilized environment and no use in dusty areas.

also if anyone can tell me how can i check shutter count since the camera was first in use. i was trying different websites with no success. maybe the basic canon pc software has a solution?


----------

